# RESULTS ONLY - Aug Contest - Glock/Sigma/XD



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, *Post ONLY your results for August Glock/Sigma/XD contest in this thread!*. NO comments/questions, etc. on THIS thread.

If you have ANY comments or questions, please post them on the following thread (like, if you have no idea what I am talking about :-D ):

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=25248#post25248

Please don't complain if your messages (containing other topics) on this thread are deleted. ONLY results for the shooting contest are to be posted here

DEADLINE 8-30-06

Only 1 target posted per person in each class! Also, once you post your target, no changing it for a better one you shoot later!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock 34 - 7 yards - 9mm.

8+9+9+9+10 = 45

Not my fav gun out of all I own, but not too bad. It is a nice gun


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Springfield XD9

*49 Total*


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Glock 34 9mm score 50


----------



## ButchG17 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Postal match*

Score: 50 Glock 17 9mm


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

August 1, 2006 -- 47
Springfield XD9 Subcompact


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*This is for Glockess...*

Sharon S. Roche - glockess
G17 - 9mm
Aug 17, 2006 (day shot)
10+10+10+10+9 = 49


----------

